# Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?



## warenandi (8. Juli 2017)

Moin.
Ich bin noch ziemlicher Brandungsneuling und möchte von der Brandung aus unbedingt Platten fangen. 
Aber wann ist denn die beste Jahreszeit dafür? ;+


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Immer , die Plattfische kann man immer beangeln selbst im härtesten Winter


----------



## Herman Hummerich (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Moin Michael!

Also meine persönlichen Lieblingsmonate sind!

September Oktober für Flunder, November Dezember für Klieschen und dann noch mal April Mai für Flunder!

Die anderen Monate kann man wohl fangen aber das sind die Monate wo es so richtig rappelt!

Greetz HH


----------



## warenandi (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Danke euch erstmal.
Also, es soll sich ja auch natürlich lohnen. Wohne ja auch nicht direkt an der Küste. Klar, Fische schreiben unser "Drehbuch" und wenn die nicht wollen, dann is es auch so. Also, würdet ihr sagen das es sich doch eher lohnt in Richtung kalter Jahreszeit als direkt im Hochsommer.....?
Muss denn unbedingt auch Brandung sein oder geht es auch bei Ententeichwetter?


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Flundern kannst du überall fangen ob in der Brandung oder in den Häfen , ich habe sogar schon welche in einem Süßwassersee gefangen der einen Zulauf zur Oste hat die wiederrum in die Elbe fließt


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Ich würde die kältere Jahreszeit bevorzugen, denn im Sommer sind auch viele Krebse/Krabben unterwegs die einem schneller die Würmer vom Haken holen als man Pudelmütze sagen kann.


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Am besten läuft es auf Platte im Herbst ab,September bis Dezember.
Dann sind die Fische auch gut im Futter.Als Frühjahrslaicher ist im April, Mai
nicht viel dran an den Burschen.Brandung ist gut, es geht aber auch bei 
Ententeich.Die Montage möglichst weit rauspfeffern und alle 5-10 Minuten, 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen dichter zum Strand ran ziehen.So werden die Butts oft gefunden und es gibt mehr Bisse, als wenn der Köder bloß an einer Stelle liegt.


----------



## warenandi (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für die Platten?*

Klingt alles sehr vielversprechend. Ich werde es mal so ab Mitte September versuchen. Das mit dem alle 10 Minuten ranholen hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Aber logisch. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen. Mal schauen wie die Platten vor Rügen Lust haben zu beißen. Die richtigen stellen zu finden is ja nicht immer leicht.


----------

